# 98 Sentra SE-L vs 95 240sx



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

wanted to know to see what u guys think in a 1/4mile run who would own who???

My sentra has a sr20de, warm air intake, exedy clutch kit, ractive exhaust, and a short shifter. the 240sx has a "Stage 1" clutch and exhaust

who do u honestly think would win?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Can't say. Race the 240 and let us know.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to go with the 240. RWD is a major benefit for quarter-mile. Of course, the driver makes the difference.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

It should be pretty close........

My friend has a 95 240SX base model with a 3.917 Infiniti J-30 LSD rear end, and a CM stage 1 clutch (no engine mods).

The slightly longer gearing (stock is 4.083) actually helped him, as it allowed him to hold 3rd gear through the traps.........he got 15.5XX (most 240's are 15.7 or so).

But with an intake and exhaust, your SE-L *should* be just as fast.........IF you can drive it.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Driver's race. The 240 should take you off the line if the guy can cut an appropriate 60'.


----------

